# Wanted Aristo FA-B unit



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I placed it in classified.
does not matter what road or condition, need it cheap and easy to repaint and be the power car for the rotary.
Thanks


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Marty 
Just sent you a private message 
matt


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

got one thanks


----------

